# Problems With The New GM  Engines?



## BigBlackMotor (Apr 6, 2002)

There appears to be a lot of concern about engine oil consumption and something called PISTON SLAP on the newest GM V8 and V6 engines.  My tow vehicle 2001 2500 HD Chevrolet with an 8.1 Liter Engine is experiencing a loud knocking sound that started off as a light tapping that went away when the engine warmed up.  It has now progreesed to a loud hammering that doesn't go away after the engine warms up.  I'm also using about 1 Qt of oil per 2000 miles when not towing.  There is a site that has a lot of information about this problem at http://www.gmpistonslap.cjb.net if anybody has more interest.  Is anyone else on this forum experiencing any of these problems?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 6, 2002)

Problems With The New GM  Engines?

Sure would be nice to see some real names on these post but, guess i can't blame anyone for not posting their names after reading how someone was being sued by a company that got bashed on a board.  Have talked to several chev mechanics in my area and they say it has not been a problem with them and I have talked to several very satisfied 8.1 owners. I agree if I paid this kind of bucks for a new vehicle I would not like a knock in the engine but, some of the best engines I ever owned had piston slap which normally happens after rering and not boring the block.  Hard to believe the dealer won't repair if it still knocks even after warm up.  I do know from my days in the mechanic world that chevy does not consider 1 qt ever 2000 miles excessive.  How many miles do you have on the truck?  Have you serviced it regulary and what kind of oil filter do you use? On the old 454 we had to switch the oil to straight 30 wt. in our area to keep the lifters from rattling on first start up. I went to the web site and tried to listen to the knock but, all I got was adds for gambling and games and agin did not see any real names.  Are they willing to give you extended warrenty?  It's possible they don't know how to fix it other than maybe putting in one of the old 454 and I doubt you would be willing to do that. Tell the dealer to come on here and give his answer to your problems.  Would be interesting to hear both sides.  Good luck and keep us posted on the outcome.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## mbgove (Apr 7, 2002)

Problems With The New GM  Engines?

There is some discussion about the piston slap on the forum on http://www.gm-trucks.com/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi.  Good luck.

Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com

Edited by - mbgove on Apr 07 2002  10:30:32 AM


----------



## FreddyK (Apr 10, 2002)

Problems With The New GM  Engines?

I asked friend that works at a GM Truck Dealership what you had mentioned because he wants to buy the 8.1.  
He said they are starting to have problems with piston slap now in the 8.1 also.  They have issued a bulliten acknowledging excessive oil useage but there are no solutions yet.  
They are probably going to use teflon coated pistons to resolve the slap.  He noted that you should get your truck into the dealer before the warranty runs out so this is a documented problem for when they have a fix.  
He also pointed out that the DuraMax is the only GM engine that has no service bullitens.

2001 Nash 22H Loaded!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2002)

Problems With The New GM  Engines?

Called three dealerships and asked about the slap in the 8.1 engine.  Talked with dealer owner, parts and technicians and they all reported no problems at all with this engine.  Are we this far behind in Alabama or is this problem happening in certain areas.  They even said they had seen no bullitens on this.  Most of the time the technicans will tell the truth.  They did say they were having problems with the 327 because of the short pistons. No manfacture likes to admit when these problems come up but, the facts will come out sooner or later.  Ford would not admit for years some of their cars were jumping out of park, nearly got run over by one while working on it.  Chevy told us for years that there was nothing wrong with their cams, funny why they only wore the cam out on #1 cyl. think they did finally admit there was a problem. At the present, I would love to have one of the dually 8.1 or Durmax trucks.  Can't afford.  I would do as Freddy suggested and take it to the dealer and document everything, maybe even record everything they told me.  Work with them to get the problem solved.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

